# Some Saturday Dinner...



## Bruce B (Jun 9, 2007)

Some pics from dinner tonight; Chuck Eye steaks, grilled sweet potatoes, and vidalia onions and portabella mushrooms, sauteed in canola oil/butter and a little red wine toward the end. Grilled pineapple for dessert.


----------



## surfinsapo (Jun 9, 2007)

Looks good!!!!


----------



## Bbq Bubba (Jun 10, 2007)

I knew i smelled something good coming from your way :thumbsup 
Keep your nose up tomorrow, got 3 butts n a brisket going on in the a.m.


----------



## Cliff H. (Jun 10, 2007)

Looks like you had a good one.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 10, 2007)

Outstanding Bruce!  Those chucks eyes are da bomb aint they?


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 10, 2007)

Mmm Looks great!


----------



## 007bond-jb (Jun 10, 2007)

I never tried chuck eyes . Looks great Bruce .


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 10, 2007)

007bond-jb said:
			
		

> I never tried chuck eyes . Looks great Bruce .



DO IT BOY!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 10, 2007)

Looks good Bruce!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 10, 2007)

That meal is very popular around my ship...luv dem chucks!
Bruce, share the pineapple...when I first got started in the grilling
thing, I made 2 cans of pineapple rings and ate them all.
Turns out that much fruit can find an exit quickly and painfully.


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 10, 2007)

Looks tasty Bruce.
Where did you pick up the chuck eyes? I can't find them anywhere.


----------



## Bruce B (Jun 10, 2007)

Puff said:
			
		

> Looks tasty Bruce.
> Where did you pick up the chuck eyes? I can't find them anywhere.



Costco


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 10, 2007)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## allie (Jun 10, 2007)

Looks great, Bruce!  Hmm, I somehow missed my invitation to dinner again.


----------



## john a (Jun 11, 2007)

You and Nick get together on that pineapple? Looks great.


----------



## knine (Jun 11, 2007)

nice grub Bruce !


----------

